# Per-Plow Pricing Help - New Plaza - GTA



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Guys, I've been in the business for just a little bit now and have understood and implemented the information I know into signing a few commercial plazas.

Here is my dilemma, in the GTA, everyone expects a pre-defined monthly payment including salt, which obviously is a hit or miss depending on the season. I am now being asked to quote on a 'Per-Plow Price'!

The Property Manager did give me the open hand to price it as I please...so now my confusion is how to price this lot...Should I make a different price depending on total accumulation per night? Should I just make an average and hope it evens out? Any help would be amazing as I am now dipping my toes in cold water!!
I have already decided to charge for salt separately depending on the application.
This plaza is also still under construction, so I am not expecting the volume to be very high in the 2 smaller lots, mainly the large lot!

All the snow needs to be stored where it says 'Phase II'

Any price estimates would be helpful as well, just to see how far off I am!

Thanks for the Insight Team
Cheers!!

PS: We haven't had a single snow fall in Toronto yet!! WOW!!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks to me like a fair amount of plowing and shoveling.Down here in kc we go at 2" and charge by either by the hour dependant upon lot size,or bid by job.In my best guesstimation your looking at 2000 to 2400.00 to include ice melt.That does not include the high traffic entrance and exit.To include that it would cost another 500 to include ice melt.Dont know if it helps or not, but at least I responded?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

R.M. - Why dont we start off with what you are planning on charging... I have a feeling you dont know whats happening if you dont know how to quote "per plow".... How do you figure out your seasonals... I take my per plow and mutliply it by 25 to get my seasonal price.................

Also, what do you plan on plowing it with?


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Triple L, that's exactly how I price out my seasonal...but my issue is, is it better for me to charge on a Per Hour Rate for each truck and a 4 hr minimum charge? This way the charge will differ depending on how much snow falls...OR should I charge a flat rate every time I hit the site...regardless of whether its 3cm or 13cm?

I will have a Kubota108x with a 10ft box and 3ft wings on each side...and patrol around with my 250 Harley...then there's the dump truck for salting!

My only issue was that I did not want to loose my PMs trust by over-throwing the price or coming up with my own scenarios...hence me asking the professionals who have been doing this much longer than me!!

Hopefully this clarifies my situation...hope to hear more from you guys...

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I would not do that large a lot per time. They are betting on an easy winter... and you will be left hanging if it is. Are you responsible for walks?


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I am responsible for everything...so salting walks and parking, entrances and exits, as well as moving all the snow to the Phase II Site!! I will have a bobcat for the sidewalks and 1 man doing the little things with a shovel...so what do you think Pristine PM?


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

PS: I love the new F350....can't wait to grab one of those, hopefully a new years present to myself!! Cheers


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How about you tell us what your thinking $ wise and then we'll tell you what we think.


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I haven't really priced it yet, since I don't know which way is more beneficial to me!!
It would probably be in the same range as poopdeckpappy suggested! And if it were per hour i would have to charge travel for each truck (Kubota/Harley/Bobcat) as well as a min 4 hour charge. So a total of probably $400 per hour? Not too sure yet...suggestions?


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

So basically if I go hourly, its gona b a min 1600$ charge, but I cover my ass during storms...but if I charge per visit, I can only b there for an hour n get paid the same...or be there for 10 hrs n still get the same...this is where I am looking for some expertise in this matter!!
I need to have a price in by tomorrow noon...what have u guys noticed with ur experiences?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I've learned no one will give you a straight up answer when it comes to quoting jobs, unless the job is already a sealed deal. Generally those guys that have the gonads to give their price are exceptionally good at what they do and don't fear anyone taking that work from them.

Welcome to plow site.

You never mentioned a plow on the front of your P/U. Do you plan on charging the customer for supervising? If so you might want to take that out of the equation. JMO


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Oct 31, 2009)

Everyone has their own method to the madness.Every job is different and logistics can be a real pain in the derrier.You just have to start with a point of attack you feel most comfortable with and expound from there.Theres always gonna be that one or two customers that dont understand the logistics involved or think that unless you spend an exhorbitant amount of time on their jobsite that you seem to expensive.
Good luck on the bid.Thats a far push to get all that snow over to phase II.I keep looking at it and feel that no matter what the cost, its gonna be a headache.payup


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

Well the thing is, it already is a sealed deal...I just need to hand in my quote! That's how the West end works, Milton and further out are all new sites, so the contract is yours because you've done previous work with the PM and they trust you! So price is just a minor factor!so I guess JD Dave and Triple L (the only ones in toronto) are planning to bid on my site too? Its good to know everyone here is really here to help !
So I guess I did learn something new today, but didn't really get the answer I was looking for!

If anyone has a suggestion as to which way I should charge my customer, it would great! Othewise, thanks for the imput guys!

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Give me a call, that would be best until you have the PM feature. 416 737 8978


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, I put ur # in my phone, you can take it down if you'd like! I'm just at the gym and i'll call you when I head out! Thanks in advance boss! Cheers


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

rm_prez;892703 said:


> Well the thing is, it already is a sealed deal...I just need to hand in my quote! That's how the West end works, Milton and further out are all new sites, so the contract is yours because you've done previous work with the PM and they trust you!
> 
> *You think its that easy eh?? Alrighty then....*
> 
> ...


*And...Use the search button-chances are your question has already been answered. *


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

rm_prez;892703 said:


> I guess JD Dave and Triple L (the only ones in toronto) are planning to bid on my site too?


I never meant to imply that the active users are out to steal work from you. At any given time there are at least three times more "guests" than "members". There is a lot more than 2 people from Toronto using plow site, guaranteed. Anyone viewing can use the information that has been posted in any public forum to their advantage.

My message was intended to let you know that sitting and staring at a computer screen, waiting for your magic number to appear, is a complete waste of time. You should be searching for answers. You've been here since April to discover the wealth of information freely available on this site.

Many members here will give a hand up. None are going to give a hand out (Well maybe Joy and Dano but we're tymusic).

Good luck with your contract.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

im guessing it is going to take you any where from 7-9hours to plow and remove all snow to your dump sites. So take your hourly rate per vehicle or piece of equipment and multiply that by how many hours youll be there. 

Estimate per push at 9 hours 100$ per equipment:
2 trucks= 1800.00$

4trucks= 3200.00$ 

Than estimate how much salt you would use. i use bags so i have no clue how to price bulk.

hope this helps a little bit. prices also vary in areas but around here we get 100$/ hr

also keep in mind i have never relocated snow so i have no clue how long that will take so adjust hours accordingly. and imin cincy we only get dusting so my hours are prob way off


----------



## rm_prez (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey all I have to say, is thanks to those who helped, I really appreciate it!! I understand its a dog eat dog world...my words were said as a joke...no need to analyse every letter there boss!
And I was never looking for prices, just a guidance on where to go ...once again...thanks to everyone that helped, cheers to those who posted!!

Thumbs up to Pristine PM!!

Best of luck to all this season


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm guessing that you have other sites in Milton also? Pricing this job really depends on if you can get by with the equipment you have or you need more to complete it. The tractor shouldn't take longer then 4 hours to clean that lot in 5" or less. So all you have to do now is do the sidewalks. Do you have to trailer the skid in? BTW I don't do any jobs/push. It's easy to figure out I guess but to me the equipment costs me the same if it's working or sitting so I like to have gauranteed income.


----------

